# OEM Audi Sport Performance Parts



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Lots of cosmetic additions for the car - and some decent looking wheels.










Get your wallets ready for a raping:

https://www.audi-mediacenter.com/en/pre ... di-tt-9115


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Very nice.
Akrapovic exhaust  pronounce " A crap O Vich"


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

> The fully milled, black 20-inch wheels - for all R8 and TT models too - are also taken straight from motor racing. They reduce weight by up to 7.2 kilograms (15.9 lb) on the Audi TT and up to 8 kilograms (17.6 lb) on the Audi R8.


Very nice weight saving. Add the carbon brakes and that's over 17kg saved taking it to an an overall saving of 52.2kg from the gen 1 RS.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

This looks awesome. Wonder how much it is?



> Audi Sport has developed a strut cross brace specifically for the TT - also made out of CFRP. It replaces the rear seats, reduces the weight by some 20 kilograms (44.1 lb) and enhances the torsional rigidity. The brace improves handling particularly when cornering at speed.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Shame they don't give weight saving for most of the parts. That's a major selling point.

I'd be most interested in these,



> CFRP shift paddles are available for the models fitted with seven-speed S tronic.


----------



## btaro (Apr 10, 2017)

Is it going to be available in the UK?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

btaro said:


> Is it going to be available in the UK?


I read that as Yes.



> As part of the sales launch of the retrofit range in late summer 2017, the product lineup will initially be available in Germany and other markets for the current Audi R8 and Audi TT models


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

brittan said:


> Lots of cosmetic additions for the car - and some decent looking wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally, a decent looking set of wheels. Wonder how many organs you have to donate to pay for them, I bet they cost a fortune. Also curious on the actual weight per wheel. Thanks for posting!


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like Audi aren't happy with company's like ABT taking their aftermarket money...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/r8/19654/audi ... de-package


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

+1 for spoiler and seat replacement looks smart imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Most of that wouldn't interest me, especially the strut brace, as I actually use the rear space in my car. Wheels an improvement over the 20" options currently on the RS, but still don't look as good as some of the 19 or 20 inch rims you can spec on a TTS and of course, purchase through either Audi (ouch) or from various wheel suppliers - there's a couple in Germany that I found who supply OEM Audi rims and prices aren't as high as you'd think...

The rear spoiler looks horrible and the arackawotsit exhaust - well, it'll probably sound great, but the OEM sports exhaust was plenty good enough to my ears when I last drove a mk3 RS. I guess if you didn't option the sports exhaust it could be worth a look. Mate of mine has one on his M4 and it is very good and was, very expensive. All Audi approved accessories I guess, so at least that's one plus point, but IMO, most of the body styling on offer here looks utterly ghastly. Suspension lowering, which I see is being offered, I would probably be interested in, given that would be Audi approved...


----------



## bezza (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

This Audi TT RS Costs €127,000!


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

tt3600 said:


> This Audi TT RS Costs €127,000!


Near the beginning he says "400 horsepower straight six" :lol:


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Does anyone know the release date of these additions? 
I have been looking everywhere for some semblance of a release date. Both UK and German Audi websites advertise (they even offer it when you "build your own TT" at the end of build) but no one mentions either price or date. 

Not even Akrapović has the current MK3 exhaust prices (they only have offers for MK2 models so far) on their official website.

P.s- Im particularly interested in the Steering Wheel. Everything else seems like overkill/expensive.


----------



## bezza (Nov 26, 2016)

Spoke to Audi Sport in Germany who told me to speak to my local UK dealer. Which I did, who told me availability of the parts in the UK was still under evaluation. So have asked Audi Sport for more information...


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Pricings I have been sent..

Rear silencer (titanium) - 5100 €
Front hood with carbon exhaust - 1700 €
2-way threaded gear - 2800 € (3100 € incl. Set-up kit)
HA cross beam reinforcement - 360 €
Steering wheel - 1200 € (without paddles)
Paddles Carbon - 670 €
20 "complete wheel set - 6200 €
20 "wheels - 5100 €
20 "tire - 1200 €
Carbon strut - 4000 €
Aerokit Carbon Variant 1 - 9600 €
Aerokit carbon version 2 - 4900 €
Aerokit Carbon Variant 3 - 5600 €
Brake pads steel - 700 €
Brake pads ceramic - 800 €
Brake cooling kit (2-piece) - 490 €
Brake discs - 1900 €

Audi Sport Performance 2-Way-Coilover 1.500,00 €
Audi Sport Performance 20 inch sports tire 2.000,00 €
Audi Sport Performance 20-inch aluminum full-wheel with 10-spoke design in black matt 3.000,00 €
Audi Sport Performance Brake Pads Steel Brake Front 400,00 €
Audi Sport Performance 18-inch front brake discs 2.000,00 €
Audi Sport Performance Brake pads ceramic brake front € 1,000.00
Audi Sport Performance rear axle crossbar 750,00 €
Audi Sport Performance silencer system with titanium silencer and titanium tailpipes 4.500,00 €
Audi Sport Performance Strut Cross Carbon 4.000,00 €


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

:roll: Good grief... you'd need to have money to burn if you chose to add any of that to your car. I'd rather buy a used R8 than upgrade a TT with twenty grand of parts...


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> :roll: Good grief... you'd need to have money to burn if you chose to add any of that to your car. I'd rather buy a used R8 than upgrade a TT with twenty grand of parts...


Absolutely, who in their right mind?


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Aoon_M said:


> Pricings I have been sent..
> 
> Rear silencer (titanium) - 5100 €
> Front hood with carbon exhaust - 1700 €
> ...


Whats the spoiler price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Not sure, I assume it will be part of one of the packs.

Interesting responses, nice to know it will stay exclusive then.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Aoon_M said:


> Pricings I have been sent..
> 
> Rear silencer (titanium) - 5100 €
> Front hood with carbon exhaust - 1700 €
> ...


Please, please, please tell me you are joking 

This is financial lunacy on a whole new level :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Aoon_M said:


> Not sure, I assume it will be part of one of the packs.
> 
> Interesting responses, nice to know it will stay exclusive then.


You're probably right, as very few will be mad enough to buy some of that at those prices, especially given that the standard car options are more than good enough and most of the Audi Sport kit I would say is a bit of a desired taste. So, if that's the price of exclusivity, frankly you can keep it :lol:


----------



## BlackOptic (Oct 3, 2017)

Aoon_M said:


> Pricings I have been sent..
> Rear silencer (titanium) - 5100 €
> Front hood with carbon exhaust - 1700 €
> 2-way threaded gear - 2800 € (3100 € incl. Set-up kit)
> ...


Any updates? Have we seen these in Germany or the UK yet???

Also, I am confused about the two lists... there is a list at the top, and at the bottom that show the same thing... E.G. Wheels show up in the top list at 5.100,00.. and then in the bottom list at 3.000,00 is that per unit?


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

18" brakes are 450mm thats huuuge, i think thats a mistake, the lambo urus has 440mm and those are supposedly to be biggest in the world

are all these parts dealer installed? how are you suppoed to install the carbon bits? you cant glue the winglets into existing bumper, must be all new bumpers?? and then what add paint? if the body parts aren't factory installed thats a pita


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

suffeks said:


> 18" brakes are 450mm thats huuuge,


Audi tend to define brakes by the minimum wheel diameter necessary to fit over them.


----------



## robt1 (Jan 24, 2018)

absolutely bonkers prices :lol:


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

brittan said:


> suffeks said:
> 
> 
> > 18" brakes are 450mm thats huuuge,
> ...


then they should define max speed by the current tire speed rating


----------



## McTTRS (Dec 24, 2017)

Aoon_M said:


> Pricings I have been sent..
> 
> Rear silencer (titanium) - 5100 €
> Front hood with carbon exhaust - 1700 €
> ...


Could you please share your sourcing for this pricing information?


----------

